# Colossians 2:17?



## earl40 (Apr 17, 2014)

Being no Greek scholar I was wondering which is the best translation. My hermeneutic would say the NIV would be better in that I think this is a reference to OT festivals, New Moon celebrations. or Sabbath days. The KJV would suggest the shadow is telling of something happening in the future where the NIV suggest the shadow was to point towards Jesus and His work during the incarnation.

Thoughts on the tenses here and if the NIV is "more" correct?

Here is the KJV.

17 Which are a shadow *of things to come*; but the body is of Christ.

The NIV

17 These are a shadow of the things *that were to come*; the reality, however, is found in Christ.

PS. I can see where the KJV is saying that the shadow being practiced then was pointing towards the incarnation. So as Gilda Radner would say "never mind".


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 17, 2014)

The KJV is more accurate to the present active participle in the original. What must be remembered is that Paul spoke into his history, when the shadows existed alongside the substance. In a real sense the substance was yet overtaking the shadows.


----------

